# http://www.ejari-registration.com (Scam?)



## ryanothedesert (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi,
anyone used this site to register for their Ejari?
Ive submitted my documentation and payment to this online service.
Ive tried calling the mobile number which I received a call from when I submitted the documentation, the mobile is off now after the 6 hours turn around time promised. I looked on their website and only now noticed there is only a mobile number and no office number in the Monarch Tower.
Anyone else used this online service with any success?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

As far as I was aware, tenants aren't able o register their contracts online. Only the landlord can do that.

www.ejari.ae is the proper site.

What kind of legitimate company only has a mobile number. Hate to say it, but I'd be going to the police.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

i have not used the service. they are a premium member here on the forum however and have an advert in the classifieds. i have had direct communication with someone from the company previously so i will pm them and ask them to respond to your query.


----------



## ryanothedesert (Jan 5, 2014)

Chocoholic said:


> As far as I was aware, tenants aren't able o register their contracts online. Only the landlord can do that.


thanks for your response, I thought this may have been a service where they have the translations done for you and queue up and submit the relevant documents on your behalf, wishful thinking perhaps.
The "staff" from the site have responded with an email stating the process is pending, thing is they advertized a 6 hour turnaround, I might give them a little time before I reverse my paypal transaction.
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Go to any authorised Ejari typing centre, doesn't have to be a government building. If your documents are correct it takes about 30 minutes max to turn around.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

give it a few more hours. my gut says it's okay. i admit that the home page states 6 hours turnaround from when they receive your application 24/7 but then if the faq it says this:

*How long does it take to get my tenancy contract registered?
*It takes 6 hours maximum during regular working days (weekends and festivities excluded).

*How do you calculate the 6 hours for getting the Ejari certificate?
*The deadline of 6 hours starts from the moment we receive your payment, assuming that you have correctly submitted the required documents. Please mind that we count working hours only (from 9am to 5pm, Sun to Thu, Dubai time). 

so perhaps you have not had 6 business hours elapse yet?

i think it is misleading so hopefully the owner will see this thread as i've pointed it out to him and will look to amend the claims on his home page to better reflect the actual service.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

and further to what Mr. Rossi said, you can of course take your papers to any typing centre and have it done there for cheaper. but there is something to be said for one's time and convenience and i personally love being able to get stuff done online, even if it is more costly.


----------



## ryanothedesert (Jan 5, 2014)

sammylou said:


> give it a few more hours. my gut says it's okay. i admit that the home page states 6 hours turnaround from when they receive your application 24/7 but then if the faq it says this:
> 
> *How long does it take to get my tenancy contract registered?
> *It takes 6 hours maximum during regular working days (weekends and festivities excluded).
> ...


Thanks again,
Im giving them a few more hours, I wouldnt have thought anything of it except when I was trying to call them on another number I noticed they didn't stipulate an office number nor landline, got my spidey senses tingling , hopefully all is ok.


----------



## ryanothedesert (Jan 5, 2014)

Ive just got an email response from them saying they have issues with the number, (thanks sammylou ) Ive been informed my application should be completed shortly and I should have my documents today, if all goes well Ill post here with my recommendations.


----------



## satsujin (Oct 1, 2013)

Good that they contacted you. Probably wont get scammed.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Chocoholic said:


> As far as I was aware, tenants aren't able o register their contracts online. Only the landlord can do that.
> 
> Welcome to EJARI is the proper site.


Actually they are just acting like a "typing center". There was another similar service Ejari Online Contract Registration |Ejari.ME - Ejari Service 24hrs which I didnt end up using as they were charging 200 Dhs over and above the registration fees (and I had time on my hands then).


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Hmmm tobe honest I don't do this stuff onlone. Did mine in 10 mins flat at the Mazaya centre.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

sammylou said:


> and further to what Mr. Rossi said, you can of course take your papers to any typing centre and have it done there for cheaper. but there is something to be said for one's time and convenience and i personally love being able to get stuff done online, even if it is more costly.


+1

The less human interaction I have with Dubai bureaucracy and 'customer service' reps the better


----------



## ryanothedesert (Jan 5, 2014)

Still nothing, being a gullible person, I think I'm now simply hoping against hope.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

ryanothedesert said:


> Still nothing, being a gullible person, I think I'm now simply hoping against hope.


that is disappointing  please keep us updated here.


----------



## Geordie Jetsetter (Jan 2, 2014)

If the guy who runs this is a premier member/advertiser, you'd have thought he'd have commented on this thread wouldn't you.

Or maybe he's doing a Sandance?


----------



## robert19802 (Dec 16, 2013)

ryanothedesert said:


> Ive just got an email response from them saying they have issues with the number, (thanks sammylou ) Ive been informed my application should be completed shortly and I should have my documents today, if all goes well Ill post here with my recommendations.


Dear Mr Ryan,

my name's Robert and I represent ejari-registration.com on Expat Forum. 
I am sorry to learn about your troubles. Your case is a known issue and your certificate should be ready on 06-JAN morning. 

Yes, I confirm your application got delayed and we apologize for that. 
Please be assured we do our best to make Ejari registrations worry-free for our customers; however, this doesn't mean registering a contract with Ejari is actually easy. We have to face a large variety of issues all the time and we fix those for our clients. Sometime, unfortunately, we incur in delays that are out of our reach, like in your case.

Said so, please mind that WE OFFER A MONEY BACK GUARANTEE in case we fail to deliver in 6 working hours!!

And this is your case indeed. Therefore, we will be happy to issue a refund to your account. You will get a payment reversal notification on 06-JAN in the afternoon.

Again, I apologize for the inconvenience and hopefully we get all fixed by 06-JAN.
Thank you very much for your patience and understanding
Robert.


----------



## robert19802 (Dec 16, 2013)

Dear Mr Ryan,

our customer support informed me they have already emailed you your Ejari certificate 2 times this morning. It seems you haven't checked your inbox yet and keep inquiring about it..... So please can you check your inbox and open the email with subject "YOUR EJARI CERTIFICATE"?

Your Ejari certificate is in attachment (PDF file). This afternoon you will also get a refund.
So please do not worry. 

We apologize for the delay but, to be honest, I think your words were not totally fair in our regards as we do our best to serve our clients. We have hundreds of happy customers and, the funny thing of the internet is that only angry people start threads like this one whereas the happy ones just move on to their work.

Said so, I wish you all the best and, if any problem, we'll be ready to serve you.
Regards,
Rob


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

robert19802 said:


> Dear Mr Ryan,
> 
> my name's Robert and I represent ejari-registration.com on Expat Forum.
> I am sorry to learn about your troubles. Your case is a known issue and your certificate should be ready on 06-JAN morning.
> ...


Hi Robert,
Great to see that you have resolved issues for this client - but maybe you need to change your business model and promises - before you lose money!
If you make a guarantee, then you normally do this based on things that are within your control. As you know, many things in Dubai are outside your control - this makes your guarantee difficult to actually honour and expensive for you - when failure happens outside your control.
Might be worth thinking about!
Best of luck.
Steve


----------



## max-sharjah (Jan 6, 2014)

hi guys, i used this website last month to get my ejari registration and all went smooth with the transaction, they were quick and all the customer service was done by email without any problem. Definitely is not a scam but a very useful online service.


----------



## ryanothedesert (Jan 5, 2014)

Result, certificate was issued by Ejari Registration this morning, they even refunded me half my money for taking longer than 6 hours, I'd definitely recommend them to anyone not having the time/want to stand in queues, definitely a reputable service worth using, hopefully they will start offering other services as I'd use them again.
Thanks robert19802 and sammylou


----------



## robert19802 (Dec 16, 2013)

ryanothedesert said:


> Result, certificate was issued by Ejari Registration this morning, they even refunded me half my money for taking longer than 6 hours, I'd definitely recommend them to anyone not having the time/want to stand in queues, definitely a reputable service worth using, hopefully they will start offering other services as I'd use them again.
> Thanks robert19802 and sammylou


Dear Mr Ryan,

thank you for sharing with the Expat Forum community that you eventually received the Ejari certificate and a refund.
Again, please accept our apology for the delay. Sometimes unexpected issues occur but that's why we offer a money back guarantee. 
All the best.
Robert


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Not to thread crap, but I wouldn't do business with a company that didn't list any phone numbers to contact them. And if the only number they list is a mobile number, then I would proceed with caution. 

@robert19802 - Maybe something to think about? Maybe change/add information to the website so people can do business with your company with a level of confidence?

@ryanothedesert - glad this worked out for you.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Robert, Ryan and Max all signing up in January 2014 and making a direct beeline for this thread.

That's some serious sock-puppeting.


----------

